# Website Management Software



## Kid Charlemagne (May 6, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with any of the various website management software packages out there?  I'm starting up a new site for my various groups, and I'd like to find something that would help me automate more of the updating tasks so I can minimize the manual coding.

Any suggestions?  My hosting package allows for a variety of options, but I don't really know much about the subject, so I can't really judge them too well without DL'ing and playing around...  

I'm looking for something to run a campaign website with...


----------



## Morrus (May 8, 2004)

PostNuke is what EN World used to use. Fairly powerful and flexible.  www.postnuke.com

We're currently using something called vBAdvanced Homepage, which is an extension of the vBulletin messageboard software.  You'd have to buy vBulletin, though. www.vbadvanced.com

There are others - a Google search should turn up a good few.


----------



## dpmcalister (May 8, 2004)

Snitz is a good, ASP, forum that can be converted with a little work into an excellent portal system (take a look at Modus Operandi a week tomorrow when it's relaunched for an idea of what it can do) - http://forum.snitz.com (it's free as well)


----------



## gariig (May 9, 2004)

What language do you need this in?  If you are doing PHP/MySQL then http://www.opensourcecms.com/ is where you need to go.  Personally I'm going to evaluate Phase next when he releases the next version. 

Gariig


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 9, 2004)

I'm looking for PHP/MySQL, and there are a lot of "included" options that I can easily install - lots of the ones on the opensourcecms page, for example.  I'm hoping for something that is fairly customizable from a looks POV without needing to do a lot of coding (since I'm not an HTML coder - I can do the WYSIWYG thing, but not straight coding).  

Alternatively, perhaps some of the better web design software have good options for easy updating and design?


----------



## isidorus (May 9, 2004)

I am using e107 which you can check here. http://e107.org/news.php it is like phpnuke. it uses php mysql. Nice admin section, built forum, chat etc, you have to set uo, but it is fairly easy.


----------

